# all-generic-ide and kernel

## XtrmK3v0r

I installed gentoo on my ide hard drive. As I have a marvel ide controller which doesn't seem to work correctly I used the "all-generic-ide" kernel argument when installing gentoo. But now I can't boot anymore from my self compiled kernel because the ide devices are not recognized. Even the genkernel doesn't work for me. Any suggestions?

Thanks

----------

## freelight

Please include a copy of your kernel .config file and the kernel version. There's a "generic ide" option in the kernel, make sure it's checked.

----------

## XtrmK3v0r

I just followed the instructions for the genkernel given in the gentoo handbook.

I did "cp /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config" and started compilation with "genkernel all".

After that I added the necessary lines to grub.conf appending the "all-generic-ide" option as I did for the live cd.

Im not at home at the moment, I can send the config file later. But I'm pretty sure that "generic ide" is selected.

(I gave up compiling my own kernel to get it working, so i thought the genkernel would do, but it doesn't)

The kernel version is 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

There must be a way to get it working, the live cd kernel would recognize all with "all-generic-ide", but why does the genkernel not work? Don't they use the same configs? (the kernel on the gentoo live cd is 2.6.24-gentoo-r5)

----------

## XtrmK3v0r

Hm seemed to be a problem with the kernel 2.6.25-r7. I downloaded the sources for 2.6.24-r4 and configured it manually and the "all-generic-ide" option works fine.

----------

